# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Proxima colheita de agua na margem sul

## Luis Reis

Bom dia, 
Aops me ter apercebido que coloquei o primeiro post no local errado, venho agora aqui a zona de colecta para perguntar se ja alguem sabe quando será a proxima colheita de agua aqui na margem sul !  :Smile:  

Cumprimentos e Obg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11183&page=2ve aqui

----------

